
Is writing a book the new College Degree? - rick4470
https://www.knowrick.com/blog/is-writing-a-book-the-new-college-degree
======
dredmorbius
Nutshell transcript: in a world where 35%+ of the workforce has a college
degree, many from diploma mills, a book is a stronger signal of credibility
than a baccalaureate.

